# Forum General General Discussion  Do you detect any Russian in this clip?

## sperk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sCN...ew?usp=sharing 
Thanks

----------


## Lampada

Привет, Sperk!
Long time no see.
Скорее всего это русский, но понятно было только одно слово: _отсюда_.

----------


## sperk

yes, I haven't been around. I was able to find footage from where this was taken, does it make sense? https://www.facebook.com/CBSSanFranc...0179219858902/

----------

